
What advantages does Monero offer over other cryptocurrencies? - qertoip
https://monero.stackexchange.com/questions/2254/what-advantages-does-monero-offer-that-are-not-provided-by-other-cryptocurrencie
======
eberkund
The accepted answer is not accurate, ZCash is also decentralized, private,
digital.

~~~
qertoip
ZCash is not private by default. Very few people change this default because
it's not well supported by the ecosystem just yet. And when you do change the
default to private then you stand out of the crowd. That's why ZCash is not
considered private in practical terms (at least not today).

